# WD Elements 1 TB External HDD Not being recognized by my Samsung D6000 LED TV



## ajayritik (Apr 30, 2012)

Guys I recently bought WD Elements 1 TB External HDD and tried connecting it to my Samsung D 6000 LED TV. However the HDD is not being recognized by the TV.

Is there something that I need to check? File System and since mine is 2.5" with no power adapter could that be the problem?
Kindly help!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2012)

You can try formatting to NTFS. It might just work. Also check the TV manual booklet for instructions. There has to be some information for hard drive compatibility.


----------



## Tech&ME (May 1, 2012)

this is what i dug up for you :

1. Connect a USB HDD to the dedicated USB 1 (HDD) port.

2. A USB device that requires high power (more than 500mA or 5V)
may not be supported.

3. If an over-power warning message is displayed while you are connecting or
using a USB device, the device may not be recognized or may malfunction.

4. *If a USB extension cable is used, the USB device may not be recognized or the
files on the device may not be read*.

5. The power-saving mode of some external hard disk drives may be released
automatically when connected to the TV. [ your hdd has power saver funtion in-built]


----------



## ajayritik (May 1, 2012)

Guys thanks for your responses. Sorry forgot to add that I was using an extension cable for USB. Once I connected it directly it's able to detect now. 

But the problem is if I try to connect using the USB Extender it's not detecting. The original cable that came with the External HDD is too small and it's very inconvenient for me to every time connect the wire to the back of the TV.

Can I get a spare wire that connects the HDD to other USB device. I mean a longer wire in the market?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2012)

Yes you should. Take the wire you currently use any any other wire with same ports should work fine. There is no harm trying


----------



## ajayritik (May 10, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Yes you should. Take the wire you currently use any any other wire with same ports should work fine. There is no harm trying





zinbart said:


> Yup u can solve your pproblem by buying a single long wire and you should be fine.



Where will I get this wire? I mean what should I tell the shop guy type of wire?


----------

